# Passed my driving road test!!!



## BluePersephone (Aug 12, 2012)

Today I took my road test for the third and as it turns out, final time. I passed! I can hardly believe it. I've felt embarassed for so long for not having a license but no more! I actually feel--dare I say it---happy. :-D


----------



## Whimbrella (Aug 22, 2012)

Awesome, well done you! I'm really happy for you. I was so proud of myself for passing my test because I found it hard to do. Enjoy the happy feeling!


----------



## xoblackwidowx7 (Aug 10, 2012)

Great Job! Big Congrats!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

BluePersephone said:


> Today I took my road test for the third and as it turns out, final time. I passed! I can hardly believe it. I've felt embarassed for so long for not having a license but no more! I actually feel--dare I say it---happy. :-D


Congratulations! :boogie :boogie :boogie

Now, don't SPEED or TEXT AND DRIVE or DRINK AND DRIVE, and ALWAYS HAVE INSURANCE :lol.
.....yeah, it's responsibility


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Congrats! Took me 6 tries lol.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

this is only semi related but i cut off a cop going 75 on the freeway today by accident and he didnt do anything... didnt even pull me over or anything... pretty chill dude...


----------



## 84929 (May 10, 2012)

*Congratz*



BluePersephone said:


> Today I took my road test for the third and as it turns out, final time. I passed! I can hardly believe it. I've felt embarassed for so long for not having a license but no more! I actually feel--dare I say it---happy. :-D


Congrats!!! :boogie

Hopefully I will be among all you people with licenses. I'm working on mine right now. I have yet to take the test. But hopefully soon I'll take it and pass it :clap

Once again congrats!!! :clap:clap:boogie:boogie


----------



## lavandula (Oct 3, 2012)

hey, congrats! that's awesome


----------



## BluePersephone (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone so much! I always feel so supported by everyone. I used to have friends who made fun of me because I couldn't drive but every time I post here its nothing but support and encouragement by people that I don't even know! Good luck to everyone still working on getting their driver's license.


----------



## Sam1911 (Dec 4, 2010)

congrats!! just please don't text and drive or do other dumb crap while driving as a motorcycle rider this pisses me off when people get distracted.


----------



## Robboranx (Oct 17, 2012)

yeah congrats, i know how hard it is, i struggled and now im an instructor ha ha


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

illmatic1 said:


> this is only semi related but i cut off a cop going 75 on the freeway today by accident and he didnt do anything... didnt even pull me over or anything... pretty chill dude...


 Nah, the dude was probably in route to Dunkin Donuts for their 2 for 1 special.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats to you 

A tip for anyone taking their test -- don't honk too much at other drivers. The examiner may think you're crazy.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

3rd time's the charm, congrats 



Just Lurking said:


> Congrats to you
> 
> A tip for anyone taking their test -- don't honk too much at other drivers. The examiner may think you're crazy.


hahahahaha


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Nada said:


> Nah, the dude was probably in route to Dunkin Donuts for their 2 for 1 special.


Rofl


----------



## hopeless93 (Apr 20, 2012)

Well done man. I almost failed my driver's test, and I couldn't even understand my instructor half the time. But in the end, I managed to pass.


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

I passed too!!! I took it today. I was so frickin nervous, but the examiner was incredibly nice and let a few things slide. 

Congratulations!!!


----------



## queenbanana (Sep 5, 2012)

Good job 
When I took mine last year I passed the first time because the examiner/instructor seemed to like me since I asked if she wanted me to turn up the AC, lol. I screwed up so many times and she even asked if I was nervous, but she passed me so I'm forever grateful to her


----------



## ComeAndSee (Oct 18, 2012)

Trust me after a year under your belt driving you'll be a pro at it.


----------



## ComeAndSee (Oct 18, 2012)

I forgot to add. If you hit any parked cars just drive off. LOL 

Also, make sure to get a beata as your first car. I put so many dings and dents in it.

My new cars after that, not a scratch!!


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS! 

I still need to take mine. I'm getting closer, but still way too nervous. I'm more scared because of the written/questions part, and less about the actual brief driving I'd do lol.


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

Yay!!! I'm sure that's a real weight off your back. Congratulations!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Wow!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Codex (May 11, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## deletedaccount12345 (Oct 18, 2012)

Congrats! That's so great!! 

This is one of the biggest stumbling blocks to my own anxiety. I failed twice also and am too afraid to go again. I barely leave the house because I can't drive to go anywhere, but yet I don't know who to ask to drive me anywhere. Maybe I'll give it a go again.


----------



## BluePersephone (Aug 12, 2012)

^^I totally understand. I didn't even like walking places because I felt like everyone was looking at me from their cars and judging me thinking I was a loser. I failed twice also. BADLY. I was terrified to go again and felt almost angry that I had to do it again because I was convinced I'd fail. But I didn't. 

Ever since I started driving it's been one humiliation after another. The only person I had to help me was my mom, and she constantly put me down and told me I'd never get it. It made me want to give up. I even enrolled in driving school after being assured that I wouldn't be the only adult in the class. Well that was a lie. Everyone in the class was 15 &16 years old! The teacher was constantly calling attention to the fact that I was older and making me feel bad. I had to do group drives with kids and it was utterly humilating. I finished the classroom portion of the school but didn't take my final drive because they gave away my scheduled private drive (which I paid for) and tried to get me to do another group drive (because some kid missed their appointment). Last straw. I didn't drive very much for months, only when I could mentally prepare myself for the hour bashing my mom would give me during our lessons. 

But I got my license in the end. Even with no one believing in me and me barely believing in myself. So definitely give it another shot. You can do it!


----------

